# Wanting to move to Abu Dhabi



## alaynaR (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello!

I'm an LPN from the US and my husband is a maxillofacial surgeon from India. We are wanting to move to Abu Dhabi. We sent our resumes to Abu Dhabi National Hospital to a Dr. Michelle Hobson. We were sent a questionaire yesterday and filled it out. Today we both got contracts. They didn't call or anything. They can pull my nursing license up on the internet but they didn't contact my husband for his certificates. I am leaning towards this being a scam.

Does anyone know if they even hire LPNs there? If not, it's not that big deal but I'd like to work. Any reputable places I can have my husband send his resume?

Does anyone sue a nanny there. We have a 6 yr old daughter.

TIA!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

alaynaR said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm an LPN from the US and my husband is a maxillofacial surgeon from India. We are wanting to move to Abu Dhabi. We sent our resumes to Abu Dhabi National Hospital to a Dr. Michelle Hobson. We were sent a questionaire yesterday and filled it out. Today we both got contracts. They didn't call or anything. They can pull my nursing license up on the internet but they didn't contact my husband for his certificates. I am leaning towards this being a scam.
> 
> ...


Sorry to tell you but I don't think it's genuine - have a look at this, you need to scroll down quite a way to find the name you mention http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/jumeira-national-hospital-job-offer-c654938.html


----------



## alaynaR (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you! We thought it sounded like a fraud.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

What does anyone get out of a scam like that? Is it just to hurt people or do they steal the identities and misuse them?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

AlexDhabi said:


> What does anyone get out of a scam like that? Is it just to hurt people or do they steal the identities and misuse them?


I think it has to be the passport copies but I honestly don't know. There was another post for basically the same scam but for a different organization in Abu Dhabi a couple of days ago.


----------

